# Citizenship processing fees increased from $300 to $530



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My mom is PR and started applying for Canadian citizenship.... She got shocked when she was told that she should pay $630!
I coudn't believe it and check ... and yes


> Effective January 1, 2015 at 12:01am, Citizenship processing fees for adult grant applications will increase from $300 to $530. The Right of Citizenship fee will remain $100.
> 
> Applications received by CIC on or after January 1, 2015 will require the new processing fee ($530) plus the Right of Citizenship fee ($100), if applicable, for a total of $630


Look like our government workers are working too hard that 76% increase was needed :stupid: ... this "nice and quite move" gave to this ministry additional $65-70 M / year for doing ...... nothing


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know what PR is. 

I think you mean $530 not $630. 

How does this new fee compare to other countries fees if they have them?


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

@ RBull, PR = Permanent Resident.

@ gibor, You can think another way that your mom is buying Canadian Passport by spending around $900. :biggrin:

Do you want to pay $300 and wait 2-4 years for citizenship OR pay $630 and get it within a year?


----------



## Cdnwife (Sep 10, 2013)

Fee is $630 regardless of when you apply for citizenship. There's a residency component to the application where you need to show you have lived in Canada 1095 days out of 4 years to be eligible to apply. There is no discounted rate or accelerated rate you can pay depending on how long you waited to apply.

My husband applied last year so glad we made it under the wire.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I think you mean $530 not $630.


 Total is $630 , consist of The Right of Citizenship fee $100 and new processing fee $530. And her annual income less than 10K ... 7% of annual income! Unfu.i.gbelievable!



> How does this new fee compare to other countries fees if they have them?


 In Israel it was free!



> Do you want to pay $300 and wait 2-4 years for citizenship OR pay $630 and get it within a year?


 12 years ago we paid $300 and waited about 4 months.... Number of immigrant is the same every year, no any reason for "2-4 years" ! And , believe me, she would be happy to wait longer if it will be cheaper... No any problem to travel with Israeli passport and PR card , only thing ...she need to renew PR card after some time....


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cdnwife said:


> Fee is $630 regardless of when you apply for citizenship. There's a residency component to the application where you need to show you have lived in Canada 1095 days out of 4 years to be eligible to apply. There is no discounted rate or accelerated rate you can pay depending on how long you waited to apply.
> 
> My husband applied last year so glad we made it under the wire.


I think he meant, more you pay, faster is processing after you apply..... but with government workers it doesn't work this way.
Also my mom said, that starting Jun 15 , you need to be present in Canada 4 years out of 6, so in best case you may apply only after 4 years....

btw, guess how much cost and how much to wait to renew Israeli passport after 5 years.... ?! .... right $0 and 5 min (to stamp)


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gibor said:


> Total is $630 , consist of The Right of Citizenship fee $100 and new processing fee $530. And her annual income less than 10K ... 7% of annual income! Unfu.i.gbelievable! ...
> 
> In Israel it was free!


On the other hand, the US has raised it's fee to *give up* US citizenship from $450 to $2350, in one shot.


Cheers


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

gibor said:


> My mom is PR and started applying for Canadian citizenship.... She got shocked when she was told that she should pay $630!


So, are you saying that becoming a Canadian citizen is not worth $630 to your mother? 

Compared to a plane ticket to Israel, it's a bargain.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

You have a choice.

It is a very small price to pay to become a Canadian citizen.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

"In an analysis of the new fees, the Citizenship and Immigration Department says the higher price will allow it to recoup almost all of the $555 in costs." That means, new applicant is still getting some discount. 

"The department says wait times for new citizens will fall to under 12 months at some point in the next fiscal year."

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/why-canadian-citizenship-fees-have-gone-up-again-1.2168877


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

I've only been a P.R for 7 months, so still a long way to go. But i think $500-600 is a small price to pay for Canadian Citizenship. I would happily pay even ten times more if it would speed up the process!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I recently paid $160 to renew my passport for 10 years. The service was perfect-turnaround time was minimal.

I have no problem with this. Why should other Canadians who do not want/need a passport have to subsidize the cost of mine? I can afford to travel so I can afford the passport. 

I really have no issue whatsoever with the increased fees to move forward from a PR.

After many years of travel I have come to appreciate that a Canadian passport is one of my most valuable possessions because of what it represents and where it allows me to go-unimpeded.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

^Well said. Couldn't agree more. 

Generally I'm of the opinion fees should cover the costs of the application/service etc being made.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Getafix said:


> I've only been a P.R for 7 months, so still a long way to go. But i think $500-600 is a small price to pay for Canadian Citizenship. I would happily pay even ten times more if it would speed up the process!


Than check it on eBay  ... it all depends what citizenship you have right now .... If you don't travel, what it give you?! Right to vote?! For travelling, with Israeli citizenship (passport), we need only visa to US, all other normal countries no visa needed (don't intend go to any Arab country at all ). On other hand, with Israeli passport I don't need Visa to Russia .


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I have no problem with this. Why should other Canadians who do not want/need a passport have to subsidize the cost of mine? I can afford to travel so I can afford the passport.


 We're talking not about passport, but about citizenship ... for passport she needs to pay separately.

It's OK that processing fees may increase, but to double?! I paid $100 12 yeas ago..



> "In an analysis of the new fees, the Citizenship and Immigration Department says the higher price will allow it to recoup almost all of the $555 in costs." That means, new applicant is still getting some discount





> the Citizenship and Immigration Department says the higher price will allow it to recoup almost all of the $555 in costs


 to issue plastic card $555 ?! 



> On the other hand, the US has raised it's fee to *give up* US citizenship from $450 to $2350, in one shot.


 FATCA 



> I recently paid $160 to renew my passport for 10 years.


 Can you do for 10? Last time I got only for 5 ...


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

This is very straightforward. If she does not like the fee and does not want to pay, then simply do not do it.

What other countries charge and do is of no consequence unless she has the same option in those countries. 

If you have a problem with it, complain to your MP. 

But the bottom line will remain the same. She has a decision to make, she has a choice.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> If you have a problem with it, complain to your MP.


 actually wanted to do it  .. just last week got questioner from MP asking for last budget comments... On other hand it's a waste of time, as nobody will do anything (from previous experience)...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> If she does not like the fee and does not want to pay, then simply do not do it.


 She can't not do it , as there is expiry to PR card.... and after 2 increases in one year, it gonna be increased again sooner or later....
It's like all car insurance prices doubled (because of processing feed ) and you are saying, "don't want to pay, sell your car"


----------



## samy44483 (Mar 31, 2015)

you guys are all missing the point.
the government is like an octopus with all its tentacles in your pockets
income taxes paid by individuals and companies should cover ALL government operating costs no increase in rates required
waste in government is a huge problem but no one ever seems to address this


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> you guys are all missing the point.


 Very true!

The government doing whatever they want and you don't have choice.... Tomorrow they can start charging $500 for renewing OHIP etc


----------



## samy44483 (Mar 31, 2015)

it seems the government picks these figures out their arse and really have no idea what these different items cost
how many hours are actually spent by the workers processing these requests and at what rate?


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

It is not simply about the cost to process the citizenship paperwork. I would think that the much larger cost is the infrastructure cost. The cost of staff/facilities in foreign high commissions, embassies, and consulates who are dedicated to this work.

I actually think the cost is reasonable and perhaps a little low considering the cost of maintaining the infrastructure. 

If you don't like it, then say so when you vote in October.

Despite all the whining and whinging, Canada is a great place to live and consistently ranks in the top 10 places in the world to live. 

Travel around the world a little- to less affluent and less democratic countries. It will open your eyes to how what a great place Canada really is.


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

If I have read this correctly, the price for Canadian Citizenship is $630.00.

The value is Priceless!

As investors, we know there is a difference between price and value.

Wonder what the price would be on the open market?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> It is not simply about the cost to process the citizenship paperwork. I would think that the much larger cost is the infrastructure cost. The cost of staff/facilities in foreign high commissions, embassies, and consulates who are dedicated to this work.


You are talking about different payments... "The cost of staff/facilities in foreign high commissions, embassies, and consulates who are dedicated to this work" .... every immigrant pays for it BEFORE getting Visa (PR status)... 
Citizenship processing fees are paid strickly for internal process from PR to Citizen (after 3 years living in Canada) ... nothing to do with foreign embassies and consulates


----------



## samy44483 (Mar 31, 2015)

just because other places may be worse off does not mean that everything in canada is fine,
ALL government costs should be covered by the taxes we as canadians currently pay and everytime the government charges for additional services that is an additional tax
one thing I would like to see at the ballot box is a :non of the above option:
how much money has been wasted in the senate?this is money that could have been used for "" infrastructure"" and this is just one department in a bloated and wasteful institution called the government


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

I stand corrected because I didn't read it correctly.

Still think it is priceless though.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

martinv said:


> I stand corrected because I didn't read it correctly.
> 
> Still think it is priceless though.


You are talking about different thing! Driving license is also "priceless" , so you think it will be OK if you will need to pay $630 for license renewval?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gibor said:


> ... Tomorrow they can start charging $500 for renewing OHIP etc


LOL ... so you are predicting they will go back to charging fees to individuals for OHIP then.

I remember in the 80's having to go down to the OHIP office to provide proof that as a student - I wasn't making enough to be charged for OHIP.


Personally, I think they prefer having it buried in with the other taxes.


Cheers


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

If you have problem with Canadian citizenship application fee, why bother applying for it? You're the one who is applying for it....nobody has requested you to apply for it. 

If some other country is better than Canada, feel free to leave Canada and live there. I am an immigrant too and I chose to live here. Canadian Govt. or anyone hasn't requested me to stay here. It's my choice and I am grateful that CIC accepted and allowed me citizenship.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> LOL ... so you are predicting they will go back to charging fees to individuals for OHIP then.


 I just threw it as example... meaning it's all fine (increasing fees) if it doesn't affect you  

but to tell the truth , considering how Libs waste money and how much debt they have, it's very possible... to increase OHIP fees, driving license fees, G1/G2/Full G driving tests fees (btw, never understood what the hell we need G2 and Full G - don't think any other country doing it) or introducing G3 test ... options to take $$$ from you pocket are unlimited :biggrin:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> If some other country is better than Canada, feel free to leave Canada and live there.


 typical :stupid: reply!
I'm citizen and pay taxes , so I have right to critisize the Government ... if you don't like it "feel free to leave Canada "


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

All citizens have right to criticize Govt. That's why, they need to vote. They have enough time to criticize online but doesn't have time to vote.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

scorpion_ca said:


> All citizens have right to criticize Govt. That's why, they need to vote. They have enough time to criticize online but doesn't have time to vote.


I always vote , even though I criticize out votimg system, as imo, it should be based on popular vote


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Sorry, as we move many Government services to user pay there are fewer and few 'free lunches'.

Looks like there is a simple choice to make.....walk or pay.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

fraser said:


> Sorry, as we move many Government services to user pay there are fewer and few 'free lunches'.
> 
> Looks like there is a simple choice to make.....walk or pay.


Pretty much what we are leaning towards and what everyone voted for. After all, everyone wants lower taxes, but guess what? There is still a threshold spending level to keep the government going even with cuts to the public sector, so user fees go up.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Sorry, as we move many Government services to user pay there are fewer and few 'free lunches'.


 Funny.... we pay for more and more services and taxes going up and up


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

gibor said:


> Funny.... we pay for more and more services and taxes going up and up


The Conservative government must be lying since they've been saying how they have been lowering taxes all these years.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

I should be glad I "only" paid $400 ($300+$100) for my wife's application in Feb 2014 (even though it was $200 just 2-3 weeks BEFORE her application...I was mad as hell b/c CIC raised the fee INSTANTLY without any notification period)

Sadly, $400 didn't make her application faster and it's still in RQ/review


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Sadly, $400 didn't make her application faster and it's still in RQ/review


Obviously it won't ... but maybe bonuses of CIC workers got higher....



> ...I was mad as hell b/c CIC raised the fee INSTANTLY without any notification period) :stupid:


 Do you see trend?! In one year it went up from $200 to $400 and to $630!!!
With such trend, people will need to take bank loans to pay for processing of "plastic card" 



> The Conservative government must be lying since they've been saying how they have been lowering taxes all these years.


 All governments are lying ....they "give" you $5, but take back $10 , as somebody said here - it's an octopus . 
My wife got raise in December, but her net salary significantly less ... same reported Harold..


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

gibor said:


> Obviously it won't ... but maybe bonuses of CIC workers got higher....
> 
> Do you see trend?! In one year it went up from $200 to $400 and to $630!!!
> With such trend, people will need to take bank loans to pay for processing of "plastic card"
> ...


Of course, I mean it is not like they do a background check for criminality or make certain that you meet the residency requirements. In your view, you should plop down the money and application and they should have the plastic card machine right there to spit out a new card.

Given that there have been a number of rejected applications due to these sort of issues, that means that there are people working in the background to verify the applications and that can include other agencies, like the RCMP, perhaps CBSA and CSIS depending on the complexity of the application.

As for raising taxes, you'll have to be a little more specific as income taxes were never touched, unless EI premiums have increased lately.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

scorpion_ca said:


> ".....the higher price will allow it to recoup almost all of the $555 in costs." That means, *new applicant is still getting some discount*.


About 5% discount then.

Article also says the fee was *not increased since 1995* [prior to 2014].

2013/2014/2015 = $100/$300/$530 respectively, so an overall increase of 430% back to back. 

2014 - *Streamlining the application process*

- 'The current process [2013] takes three steps and includes a citizenship judge.
- The new one [2014] will take one step and require only a citizenship officer, with judges instead mostly presiding over citizenship applications.'

'The number of citizenship judges – 30 full-time-equivalent positions, currently – is expected to decline. the government is also adding a new $300 fee for adult applicants, who currently pay only 20 per cent of an application cost.'

Wonder if the system was further streamlined for 2015.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gibor said:


> I just threw it as example... meaning it's all fine (increasing fees) if it doesn't affect you


It's tickling my funny bone as the old chart of costs made it easy to figure out when increases happened compared to the current system. Somehow I doubt the gov't wants to make the increases so visible.

I'm not following the "fine if it doesn't affect you" but anyway ...




gibor said:


> ... btw, never understood what the hell we need G2 and Full G - don't think any other country doing it ...


At the time, it was based on other countries experiences ... as for today, at minimum - there's a three level system in parts of Australia where total time between starting the process to a full license looks like a minimum of four years & fifteen days (I'm not sure how asses the 120 hours of supervised driving for learner's permit stage so I used fifteen days).


Cheers


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I mean it is not like they do a background check for criminality or make certain that you meet the residency requirements.


 Everything is done BEFORE you get PR ! You need to get records from police where you lived from age 16 or so, even if country you lived in doesn't exist anymore 
So all they need to check, criminal record in 3 - 4 years when person lived in Canada .... and do you know how long it takes?! 5 min max! (when worked in police sometimes was printing such records for people who wante to immigrate)


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

gibor said:


> Everything is done BEFORE you get PR ! You need to get records from police where you lived from age 16 or so, even if country you lived in doesn't exist anymore
> So all they need to check, criminal record in 3 - 4 years when person lived in Canada .... and do you know how long it takes?! 5 min max! (when worked in police sometimes was printing such records for people who wante to immigrate)


And I assume that the PR card is given at the same time as the citizenship application? Otherwise, what you said doesn't matter since the background check is for the last 3 years before the citizenship application. And given that you will have to have lived in Canada for the equivalent of 3 of 4 years, I would assume it wouldn't matter about records outside of Canada.

But, since I have not undergone the process, do explain why you would go for PR and then citizenship rather than skip the PR process altogether if the process is similar?

So, you have no issue about CBSA time for doing a check of residency?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> And I assume that the PR card is given at the same time as the citizenship application?


 No , those completely different processes... First you get permission to live in Canada (after emabassy determines that you useful to Canada and you pay for all bacjground checks, medical checks etc.) and you also pay money when you recieve PR status (somehow similar to US Green card), but in order to get Canadian citizenship (and the most important to be eligible to apply for the passport), you need physically live in Canada 3 years (1095 days) (will be change next month to 4 years) ... and actually this is the only real check CIC is doing - to substact days you were out of Canada...
Thus, you cannot skip PR process 

The only country where you get citizenship in "airport" is Israel ...


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Simple. Become a citizen somewhere else or pay the fee. 

What could be more straightforward? Do you expect to get a discount by whining and comparing the cost and process to other jurisdictions. They are hardly relevant.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

fraser said:


> Simple. Become a citizen somewhere else or pay the fee.
> 
> What could be more straightforward? Do you expect to get a discount by whining and comparing the cost and process to other jurisdictions. They are hardly relevant.


fraser, I`m talking about completely different thing...
Maybe it will be simplier for you to understand, if I give you example.... You said that you paid $160 for a new passport, if goverment will increase (next time you need new passport) to $1,000 , it would be just fine with you, right ?! No complaining ?!
And if no complaining, I understand why government (regarding of Libs or Cons) is doing whatever they want ....


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

The price of a passport has increased significantly since my last one 4 1/2 five years ago. I could moan and whine but I still want and need the passport. I understand the move toward user pay.

Would I rather pay $60 or $80? Yes I would.

But the price was $160. so I paid it because it represents value to me. I had a choice. I could pass on the passport and stay at home.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I could pass on the passport and stay at home


 sorry, but this is not a choice.... you cannot go to another office and pay less...



> I understand the move toward user pay.


 and I`m not , I pay enough income taxes


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

gibor said:


> No , those completely different processes... First you get permission to live in Canada (after emabassy determines that you useful to Canada and you pay for all bacjground checks, medical checks etc.) and you also pay money when you recieve PR status (somehow similar to US Green card), but in order to get Canadian citizenship (and the most important to be eligible to apply for the passport), you need physically live in Canada 3 years (1095 days) (will be change next month to 4 years) ... and actually this is the only real check CIC is doing - to substact days you were out of Canada...
> Thus, you cannot skip PR process


So, then you agree that the background check for the citizenship does NOT cover the same period of time as the PR check; hence, another criminal check. That is not unusual as even government workers have to have their security clearance checked every 5 to 10 years depending on their clearance.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Background check for PR is outside of Canada, citizenship - inside... 2 different thinks... all this check , to make sure there are no serious offence... on other hand, if somebody had serious offence - he will be in jail anyway  so it`s useless


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

The point is that Mrs. Gibor has a choice. If she wishes to become a Canadian citizen, she can pay this modest one time fee. If she does not put a value on Canadian citizenship, she is perfectly entitled not to apply. It's her choice. Nobody is forcing her to become a Canadian citizen.

When I was working I used to pay several thousand dollars a year to maintain a professional license. I had a choice. I could pay it and work, or I could decline to pay it, and stop working. I can say the same about car insurance, or any other fee.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

gibor said:


> Background check for PR is outside of Canada, citizenship - inside... 2 different thinks... all this check , to make sure there are no serious offence... on other hand, if somebody had serious offence - he will be in jail anyway  so it`s useless


Or is paroled, or it was a light sentence, or decides to lie on the application. Hence a check. Why does that concept seem so hard for you?

But at any rate most refusals seem to be due to failing the citizenship test or failing residency requirements.
http://t.thestar.com/#/article/news...ctions_have_more_than_doubled_since_2006.html


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I was working I used to pay several thousand dollars a year to maintain a professional license.


 Were you professional killer?! Several thousand you may need to have "license to kill" like J. Bond :biggrin: 
and you would be happy if this license suddenly would be increased 5 times , right?!



> Or is paroled, or it was a light sentence, or decides to lie on the application. Hence a check. Why does that concept seem so hard for you?
> 
> But at any rate most refusals seem to be due to failing the citizenship test or failing residency requirements.


obviously, as you may forget about some trips abroad ... 

To check criminal records take exactly 2 minutes, I already mentioned that I was doing it when worked in police


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

gibor said:


> Were you professional killer?! Several thousand you may need to have "license to kill" like J. Bond :biggrin:
> and you would be happy if this license suddenly would be increased 5 times , right?!


No, I was a doctor, so I was in the business of saving lives, actually. Fees went up significantly over the years and my happiness or otherwise had nothing to do with whether I paid them or not. You will probably object that paying the license fee enabled me to earn money. True, it was an economic decision. Your mother's decision is also an economic one. Becoming a Canadian citizen has many economic benefits that go way beyond the administrative costs.


----------



## Tawcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Sucks that the fee went up but that's the price you have to pay to become a Canadian citizen.


----------

